# Cuttys on the fly.



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Another great trip with my boys. Chasing these fish is becoming a habit.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice fish.Did you do any gambling?-----SS


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Just walking into Crosbys after dark is a gamble. So yes we did do a little gambling! Lol


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Beautiful Lahontans!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow nice fish! Where was this at?


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow O-|-O , Those are some beauties!


----------



## paddlehead (May 30, 2014)

I have been dreaming of fishing for those for 25 years, and have not yet made it out there..... I just wish they would find a suitable fishery here in Utah to put them in. After all, their pure strain is found here, so why not try them out and ensure that in case of a natural disaster, the species does not have to go extinct twice!


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

That is correct that they lost the Pilot strain out of the lake and found it in a stream in Utah. They have blown up since being reintroduced. Its become a yearly trip at least once for my boys and I. Something about the potential to hook into a giant. And the "small" fish aren't to shabby either.


----------

